# Greetings from Arkansas!



## 4thGenMason (Aug 29, 2013)

Fellow Brethren,

  It is a pleasure to see so many Brothers from all walks of life meeting in one common forum!! My name is Andrew, I was initiated, passed and raised in Broken Arrow Oklahoma. I have gone through the degrees of the Scottish Rite in the valley of Tulsa, Oklahoma. I moved to Arkansas and recently transferred my membership to the local lodge, however, I remain current in the Scottish Rite in Oklahoma. I've been a MM for 4 years, and constantly reading and doing everything I can to learn more. It's an unquenchable thirst for knowledge and enlightenment in the craft!!! Due to my move, and the odd hours of an EMT working an ambulance, I am unable to work any officer stations at this time. On occasion, since my lodge is a fairly small one, I'm offered to fill in as JD or SD when they are short handed. I wasn't sure how much to put, so hopefully I didn't go overboard. 

Best Wishes to all! Fraternally,
Andrew


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 30, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to this forum.


----------



## 4thGenMason (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you brother.


----------



## JJones (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome my brother!  You'll find an excellent community here and I hope you continue to enjoy these forums.


----------



## 4thGenMason (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you brother Jones! From my experience with this forum thus far, I'm thrilled!!!!! It's wonderful having so many brethren to talk to and learn from!


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome My Brother!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome to the Community.


----------



## 4thGenMason (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you brothers!!!


----------



## Colby K (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome brother!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Gomabxi (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome Brother. I've been an EMT now for 21 years. I started at a municipal fire dept. You can only do what you are able to do. The Brothers understand your situation. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## 4thGenMason (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow! That's a long time!!!!! I've only been in for a year and a half. I'm about to recertify for the first time this coming march. It's a very rewarding career! Unfortunately, the hours aren't so wonderful :/ 

The brothers at lodge understand, it's just frustrating for me that I'm not able to attend as much as I would like.


----------



## Bill Rose (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome Brother


Freemason Connect HD


----------

